# Milk weed



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

Last year had a very small pack of milk weed in hay field I picked by hand to get it out but this year it spread like wild fire what’s the best way to kill milk weed? I was thinking of doing a broad leaf spray but didn’t want to kill the clover but it that’s good for milk weed then I won’t worry about the clover can reseed next year.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Surmount works. You will probably need to do it two straight years about 2 -3weeks after first cut


----------



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hayman1 said:


> Surmount works. You will probably need to do it two straight years about 2 -3weeks after first cut


great thanks


----------



## Mellow (Jun 22, 2015)

Using Surmount will not allow you to reseed the clover for some time in this field. Also watch the restrictions if moving hay off the farm.


----------



## Buck_Justice (Aug 3, 2021)

"Here is a caution on Milkweed." 
If removing by hand wear gloves and know that the sap is toxic. 
My wife went out into the field to pull milkweed (we had bunch this year) She wiped her sweaty forehead with the residual sp on her hands. The sweat run into her eyes obviously. She come in from the field and told me that things were looking foggy. Later that same evening she was hurting bad and could not see. She ws legally blind for about a week. With blisters and swelling on the inner cornea of her eyes. She is much better now, due to the steroid drops that the doctor prescribed. But her vision has taken a hit from the ordeal. I hope this info helps someone else not run into this same problem. Please Be Safe!!!
Buck


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have not personally used it but my spray guy says they are having really good luck with Sharpen herbicide on milkweed applied with MSO


----------



## Spazzoni (May 6, 2021)

I had a heck of a battle with Milkweed and Dogbane. Taking over this farm, I knew the fields were in bad shape and neglected. I didn't realize how bad things were. We had more Dogbane in spots in the field than grass, but all of the fields were covered with it from top to bottom. The pics are from only one section of one field.

I hit it with 24D after first cutting. It came back after a few weeks with a vengeance. I rotary mowed it and within 3 weeks it was back 12"-18" tall. Close to 60 acres like this. I finally hit it with 24D Ester and Dicamba. It's been a couple months now and no new regrowth has come back. The old reliable of 24d and dicamba seems to have worked for me at an ok price. No residual to worry about either. Allowed me to notill seed into the fields. I've had to spot spray some little skips and where I mowed for the fence crew to install the fence, but nothing in the fields where it was standing when sprayed. I was sad to see the clover die as it was the best part of these fields.

After First cut, 24d, and rotary mow. Light green through the field is the milkweed and dogbane.











Time got away from me with having the new pasture fence put in. This is a couple days after hitting it with 24d/Dicamba. Lighter green across the field. It was in early flower again.











Couple weeks after the 24D and Dicamba. Nice and yellow.










If it comes back next year I'll spray it again. I am not expecting this to be a one shot and done situation. I do not expect it to be this thick next year though. Should I have burned it down and started over? Probably, but money and time was needed elsewhere.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Look into sharpen, maybe with a little dicamba mixed in. Sharpen is used a lot with soybean. My spray guy says he’s had great luck with it on milkweed and dogban


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I’ve had a heck of a time with it here. Repeated mowing, spot spraying, lime, fertilizer etc only go so far.

Even two burn downs with glyphosate didn’t fix one field that was bad.


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have good results using a product called Latigo. It is a 24D/dicamba pre-mix. 1 pt to the acre sprayed about 3 weeks after mowing pretty much takes the hemp dogbane and milkweed right out. Runs me about $8/ac for the spray. Takes out the clover, but the plant back restrictions are not too bad. Only 7 day PHI on grass grown for dried hay.


----------

